# VaporShark E-Liquid Testing



## Alex (18/6/15)

*VaporShark E-Liquid Testing*

Published by Russ Wishtart


VaporShark, a US based Electronic Cigarette company (www.vaporshark.com) has performed and published test results for *Diacetyl *(2,3-Butanedione) and *Acetyl Propionyl *(2,3-Pentanedione) for all of the E-Liquids that they currently produce and/or sell as of the date on this document.
The numbers below have been color coded using the ECTA standards for acceptable limits. 

Information on that standard can be found here:. http://ectaofcanada.com/pagedisp.php?section=E-Liquid_Testing

Note: These numbers were manually transcribed from the VaporShark website. As with anything manual, human error is possible. Each flavour is linked to the vendor website and should be used for verification on specific flavours.

View it here:

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Informative 2


----------



## andro (18/6/15)

Alex said:


> *VaporShark E-Liquid Testing*
> 
> Published by Russ Wishtart
> 
> ...



@Alex are you aware of a website where each liquid can be checked for it?


----------



## Alex (18/6/15)

andro said:


> @Alex are you aware of a website where each liquid can be checked for it?



Hi @andro, I'm only aware of the Liquids available for sale by vaporshark, which they had tested independently. One can view them by visiting the site http://www.vaporshark.com. And selecting any liquid to view the individual report.

Example

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------

